
Next Steps for Pkg.go.dev - kevinconaway
https://blog.golang.org/pkg.go.dev-2020
======
pjmlp
> We understand that corporations with private code want to run a
> documentation server that provides module support. We want to help meet that
> need, but we feel we don’t yet understand it as well as we need to.

They just need to check how corporations use private NuGET, Nexus and
Artifactory repositories.

